# Trying meditation?



## brygb217

Hi- 

I know there's a sticky thread at the top about meditation, but was just wondering, has anyone tried it, to positive effects? I'm not that much of a spiritual person (in terms of religions), but the idea of just meditating has always kind of appealed to me... Just wondered if anyone had personal experiences with it, to share. Thanks.


----------



## SpesVitae

http://www.centerpointe.com/

The Holosync program involves acoustically-induced meditation that apparently can quickly bring about conscious theta brainwave activity and with time train both hemispheres of your brain to synchronize so that you become a whole-mind thinker. This is the same level and pattern of deep brain wave activity normally requiring *MANY* years of meditative practice, as that achieved by very experienced monks, for instance. With time, positive changes occur with your neural circuitry and your threshold for stress dramatically increases. Holosync is actually considered a personal growth and mind development tool and it claims to do many wonderful things, as summarized at the end of that website and quoted here:

» Super-deep meditation, literally at the touch of a button 
» Improved mental abilities, heightened creativity and problem solving ability 
» Dramatic reduction in stress and anxiety 
» Improved health and a new sense of mental, emotional and physical well-being 
» Increased focus, concentration, memory and learning ability 
» Increased motivation and confidence 
» Production in the brain of many vital neurochemicals proven to slow aging and keep the body young, alive and fully functioning 
» Better, more restful sleep 
» More happiness and flow in your life 
» Healing of unresolved mental and emotional blocks

I'm only on my second week of the Holosync program and I'm still iffy about whether or not this is working yet. Maybe it is, maybe it's just placebo so far. I've spoken with one other SAS-er who says it's singularly because of Holosync that he's made a complete 180-degree reversal from suicidal attempts because of SA to finally feeling like he has reclaimed his Life. Apparently, for some people it takes a couple weeks to feel the effects, for others it takes a year. I really hope I don't have to wait a year though! But there are supposedly 170,000 satisfied customers worldwide and most feel that the wait, no matter how long, was definitely worth it.

Anyway, the program can be a little pricey but there is a 1-year money-back guarantee. I have nothing to lose. You can request a free demo from the website if you like too.

Good luck!
Marcus

P.S. Are there any other Holosyncers out there???


----------



## dharma hopper

Hmmm I was thinking about checking this program out. 

I got the demo from them and it seemed to take me to pretty deep relaxation, similar to some of my more enjoyable vipassana (breathing meditation) attempts. 

The whole idea of brainwave entrainment really fascinates me. I got this program BWGen, but the presets were kind of boring and didn't hold my attention much. There's another site I found called LucidQuest...something like that, and they layer the binaural/BW technology into some pretty cool songs.

Keep us posted on how it goes with the program...


----------



## SpesVitae

Well, I've been using it for nearly three months now, and I'm astounded by the results. I definitely feel more "centered" and calm, and a lot of the things that used to stress me out don't any longer to the same degree. I definitely find my outlook and perception of the world changing. My new mentality helps me to be more accepting of myself and of others, and I've made new friendships and rekindled old ones because of it. I'm enthusiastic about every listening session and always feel rejuvenated after each one. I still have a long way to go, but I'm positively certain that Holosync in due time will help me to overcome many facets about my SA. 

Good luck to all you Holosyncers out there.


----------



## R4ph4el

SpesVitae said:


> Well, I've been using it for nearly three months now, and I'm astounded by the results. I definitely feel more "centered" and calm, and a lot of the things that used to stress me out don't any longer to the same degree. I definitely find my outlook and perception of the world changing. My new mentality helps me to be more accepting of myself and of others, and I've made new friendships and rekindled old ones because of it. I'm enthusiastic about every listening session and always feel rejuvenated after each one. I still have a long way to go, but I'm positively certain that Holosync in due time will help me to overcome many facets about my SA.
> 
> Good luck to all you Holosyncers out there.


little update about your progression? I'm gonna start using the program today


----------



## silentvoid

I've been doing a form of meditation since late 2005. But not consistently. It's been a few weeks and I need to get back to it. I did notice a teeny little bit of REAL progress. That's why I am excited about its possibilities. My progress was very small, but very real.


----------



## free thinker

I'd be interested in hearing about the results people obtain by using Halosync. I must say I'm a little skeptical after reading all the claims the company makes about their product. You know what they say about things that are too good to be true. If these results were obtained through an independent scientific study this would have been major news, yet no mention of this has been seen in the media. 

The claims:
The Benefits of Using Holosync Include:
» Improved mental abilities, heightened creativity and problem solving skills 
» Dramatic reduction in stress and anxiety 
» Improved health and a new sense of mental, emotional and physical well-being 
» Increased focus, concentration, memory and learning 
» Increased motivation and confidence 
» Increased production in the brain of many vital neurochemicals proven to slow aging and keep the body young, alive and fully functioning 
» Better, more restful sleep 
» More happiness and flow in your life 
» Healing of unresolved mental and emotional blocks


----------



## SpesVitae

Check out "To Holosync or Not to Holosync."

http://pub28.ezboard.com/bcenterpointe

That forum is not affiliated with Centerpointe but many Holosyncers go there to share their experiences with the program.

I was skeptical with the program at first as well but now I'm completely sold. I really wish I had discovered Holosync many years earlier.


----------



## free thinker

SpesVitae, I do hope the program works for you. It may very well be a good method. Still, without there being an independent survey you don't know who is replying on that forum. For all we know, people associated with the company may be posting. Also without scientific experiments/studies being done using control groups, you can't determine the benefits caused by the Holosync and other factors such as the placebo effect. On the other hand, cognitive-behavior therapy is most often advocated by the mental health community because controlled scientific studies have verified its success in helping those affected by various anxiety disorders.


----------



## SpesVitae

You're right, free thinker. Centerpointe makes claims that sound too good to be true, and significant positive experimental results as would be published by a renowned scientific journal would definitely allay otherwise very much understandable skepticism. I do not claim that the program would work for everyone. I speak only from my personal experience with Holosync. It has done and continues to do wonders for me. Perhaps the effect is merely placebo. I very much doubt it is, but if it were, oh well...regardless I still generally feel calmer, happier, more self-accepting, more confident, and more energized. _For me_, Centerpointe is making good on its claims. 

I ordered the program with sincere hopes for self-betterment and because I had nothing to lose, especially considering that Centerpointe offers new users a 1-year full money-back guarantee. After 3 months of use, I know I shall not be returning the program; this has been an excellent investment of my money.


----------



## James

I think meditations a good thing. I think the main thing is to not try to do or get anything aswell as to just let things be. My own meditation is i supose buddhist meditation. Feel free to ask me any questions if u like.

I think that centrepoint technique sounds alright aswell.


----------



## Rob64

James said:


> I think meditations a good thing. I think the main thing is to not try to do or get anything aswell as to just let things be. My own meditation is i supose buddhist meditation. Feel free to ask me any questions if u like.
> 
> I think that centrepoint technique sounds alright aswell.


James, I've been using Buddhist meditation as well with awsome results....I've been practicing mindful awareness since mid January and meditate twice a day now. I highly recremend it. I'm going to a local zen center this week to get some formal instruction on meditating...I'm pretty excited about it. Up to now everything I've done has been on my own from my own online research so I can't wait for a Buddhist preist to actually teach me.


----------



## Caedmon

I was really intrigued by the Holosync technology. I ordered their demo CD and listened to it. I found it sort of relaxing, but that's probably because I spent 20 minutes on my back with my eyes closed.

I did some background research. I've taken a few courses in audiology and neurology so anything having to do with them both... is interesting. The theoretical basis here is something called binaural beats.

Binaural beats are a real phenomenon; however I can't find any decent studies that demonstrate any of the claims that the Centerpointe folks are stating. There is all of one study that I can find that even suggests that binaural beats even can _influence_ EEGs, let alone do all the stuff that Bill Harris says they'll do. (And I found another study showing the opposite.)

Anyway, I'm not doubting that it's helpful to many people. But, just from an empirical POV it sounds like a rather hard sell.

BTW I meditate and find it helpful. I do primarily Christian and Vipassana (mindfulness) meditation practices. For me I guess it is an essentially spiritual act.


----------



## James

Wow rob that should be really good getting some proper teaching


----------



## Rob64

James said:


> Wow rob that should be really good getting some proper teaching


James.....I was there last night and needless to say it was an awsome place....I'm going to start going there regularly. I was doing a few things wrong on my own so it was great to get some proper teaching. Its real nice to have a good friend who is a practicing Buddhist to show me the way into this wonderful philosophy


----------



## Batman2k7

I am doing Holosync as well but am taking a bit of a break right now. Dr.Jeffrey Thompson's BWE CD's are great as well and more gentle:
http://www.neuroacoustic.com/compactdisks.html


----------

